# pattern for burlap flower pin



## cARRIE (May 11, 2002)

My friend wears a looks like rose burlap flower pin.
This is the neatest thing I've seen in a long time.
Does anyone have a patternfor it
Thanks


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's instructions for a "frayed flower pin. They suggest using a fabric that frays easily. Can we say Burlap here? If you canhand sew a running stitch your in business. The finished product looks like a old fashion Cabbage rose. 
Hope this helps you ................................................http://maizehutton.blogspot.com/2007/08/frayed-flower.html


----------



## CrawfishPie (Nov 7, 2005)

Try this site: http://mollychicken.blogs.com/my_weblog/2006/10/raggy_flowers.html


----------

